# Grinding Hay!



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone else grind their hay before feeding to your goaties?
We have started to grind ours and there is NO waste. It's not completely ground and most pieces are around 3 inches long. 
we have debated on starting to just grind alfalfa and feed full longn fibers of grass hay. 
Should I still feed long fibers occasionally still? Is that a
Good idea or does that matter?


Taylor Meitl
Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Raising quality Mini Nubians, Mini Saanens, Nigerians, and Nubians


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't grind my hay....well till I find a tractor I can afford with a pto but there is a feed lot down the road who does. I bought a grinder for grain because I need to feed medicated feed to my kids and the don't eat pellets. But any ways I was looking it up and grinding their feed not only makes less waist but also (in less scientific terms) they spend less energy processing everything which in the long run they will gain better and is a good way to be able to cut down on feed.
I don't think you would still have to feed 'normal hay' lol because it all gets chewed up before it hits the stomach any ways


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Goats need long fiber so I was told to gain weight. 


Taylor Meitl
Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Raising quality Mini Nubians, Mini Saanens, Nigerians, and Nubians


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I buy a Timothy, oat and alfalfa hay mix from tractor supply. The pieces are about 3 inches long as well. My goats gained a lot of weight when I started using it. I need to make a hay feeder for it though. I just feed it in buckets now. 
I personally would think ( like jessica84 said) it would take less energy to process the shorter prices of hay.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

J-TRanch said:


> Goats need long fiber so I was told to gain weight.
> 
> Taylor Meitl
> Owner/operator
> ...


I think that if it was ground down to like a powder or very very small pieces you would want to go ahead and add something with it. I'm not a pro or anything but really I think they will be ok with how it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

J-TRanch said:


> Goats need long fiber so I was told to gain weight.


Long fiber is relative. Goats need 3/4 inch fibers, sheep 1 inch fibers.

We left our house in the care of our 2 oldest grown children while we took a job in Idaho for 8 months. They sold my hay chopper for scrap. I could still shake them for it. Not only do I need it, it was an antique silage chopper that still worked perfectly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh Jill I'm so sorry. I would be livid!!! My brother has asked about 5 times to scap mine and I keep saying no way. I've had it for almost 10 years and never have used it but it was only $100 at a auction so I'll hang onto it and keep dreaming


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We got one and a small tractor to run it. Thankfully. It works wonders


Taylor Meitl
Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Raising quality Mini Nubians, Mini Saanens, Nigerians, and Nubians


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Why aren't you using yours Jessica? Mine ran off an old wringer washing machine motor.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I knew an older guy that used a wood chipper to grind cane hay (sorgum, sudan grass...whatever you call it) for his sheep. Worked great. Is the dust from grinding....the hay that gets ground finer than the majority....a problem for goats like they claim it for horses?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Why aren't you using yours Jessica? Mine ran off an old wringer washing machine motor.


No one is talented enough around here to rig something up  we tried using my brothers little farm tractor when I first got it but it didn't have the power. This thing is HUGE.
I thought about renting a wood chipper to see if that would work but knowing my luck I would break it lol so I've just been keeping my eye out for a cheap beat up one to try but haven't found one

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I really wanted that wood chipper at his farm auction....but so did everyone else. Lol. And they were willing to pay a lot more than I was. I don't know how well it work on smaller stemmed hay either


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We just got two tractors (one big JD and one small) and a grinder that hooks into the pto of the tractors. No waste whatsoever and no clean up!! Love it!


Taylor Meitl
Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Raising quality Mini Nubians, Mini Saanens, Nigerians, and Nubians


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

kccjer said:


> I really wanted that wood chipper at his farm auction....but so did everyone else. Lol. And they were willing to pay a lot more than I was. I don't know how well it work on smaller stemmed hay either


You sound like me. Whatever I want seems everyone else does too lol
But you have a good thing going with that grinder. Just know we are all sitting here being very jealous 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This got me thinking...I found this at Lowes' with my small herd I think it would work great cutting up enough hay for a meal at a time.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_643919-8772...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you get that, let us know how it works. I bet I would have a lot less hay waste if it was chopped up.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That will chop it into mower size and smaller....I thought that wasn't desirable?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's fine as long as it comes out between one and two inch pieces it will be fine. That's about where my last chopper would cut it. I suspect that you can work with it a bit and the speed of feeding it and the setting it's on will change the cut coarseness to where you want it once you get to know the machine. I have other uses for the machine as well. I'm envisioning drying and chopping all my garden waste for winter feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It won't let me open it. What are we looking at I wanna see!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a little electric mulcher on a tripod stand. It has a 12" cutting area and uses super heavy weed eater line to cut. It's tall enough to put a large bin under the output tube.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Here you go Jessica lol








Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I was reading this ad yesterday and thought it was a neat idea. My husband found me one craigslist and is going to pick it up day after tomorrow. I'm curious to see if my little girls like is better


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I like that!!! It's not badly priced either. Even if it's not overly fast (I'm feeding 3 bales a day) it would be perfect for at least the hay for the kids in the creep feeder. I don't put up with waist except for nursing does and kids and the kids are soooo bad about waisting. I was putting alfalfa pellets in there for them but it's $13 for 50lbs and hay is $16.50 for 100ish lbs so it would pay for it's self fast. 
Hmmmm I'm selling 2 doelings this weekend so I think I'm gonna try it. Even if it's not 1inch long they can still get to their moms hay.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What I really like is that there are no blades to jam like a wood chopper. When the string wears out you just replace it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

nannysrus said:


> Here you go Jessica lol


Smart alec  :lol:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Smart alec  :lol:


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

So to answer my thread question.... Grinding hay IS okay and goats do NOT need the long fiber ?


Taylor Meitl
Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Raising quality Mini Nubians, Mini Saanens, Nigerians, and Nubians


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Goat hiker stated earlier that goats needed 3/4" fibers so if yours are coming in around 3" then that is fine.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I missed that post. Thanks. 


Taylor Meitl
Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Raising quality Mini Nubians, Mini Saanens, Nigerians, and Nubians


----------

